# Was ist am Besten ? ( CPU Wasserkühler)



## Sagnafain (23. September 2017)

*Was ist am Besten ? ( CPU Wasserkühler)*

Hallo zsm,

wie der  Titel eigl. schon alles sagt wollte ich nur mal wissen ob es da noch was besseres gibt als ein  CPU Kühler aus Kupfer.

Momentan habe ich den Nexus XP3 light


----------



## Batze (23. September 2017)

Solange niemand deine  restliche Hardware kennt kann dazu wohl niemand was sagen.
Zähl bitte mal auf was du hast, und wozu weshalb du das brauchst usw..
Nebenbei solltest du wissen das die wenigsten überhaupt sowas wie WaKü überhaupt brauchen.
Du müsstest da schon sehr Hoch übertakten, extrem Power spielen, nebenbei noch Streamen usw.
Ich denke auch @Herbboy wird mir da recht geben. WaKü ist ok, wenn man es 100% Ausnutzen tut im Grenzbereich, und das auch nicht nur auf CPU sondern auch gerade auch GPU drauf hat im Bereich Gaming.
WaKü nur auf CPU für Gaming ist nutzlos und ein Witz.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2017)

Du hast ja anscheinend schon eine Wasserkühlung, also Pumpe, Schläuche, Radiatoren, Ausgleichsbehälter...? 

Die Frage ist an sich, was genau Du Dir von einem Wechsel erwartest, Übertaktest Du, und du meinst mit nem anderen Kühler wäre dann noch mehr drin? Oder ist Dir die Temperatur der CPU zu hoch (wenn ja: wie hoch geht die denn? ) ? Oder kriegst du die CPU nicht SO gut gekühlt, dass wiederum eine leise Lüfterdrehzahl reicht? Was genau findest du also verbesserungswürdig?


----------



## Sagnafain (23. September 2017)

Der Rest ???

Ähmm 

1x D5 pumpe + AGB
2x 360x45 Radiator
Hardtubes .....

Gekühlt wird momentan CPU( i7 7700K (4,9 GHZ)) und Mainboard, GraKa folgt später...

Wasser geht bis 25°C.... daher denke ich ich brächte da evtl. etwas was die wärme besser abgeben/aufnehmen kann.

CPU: Leerlauf 24°C Last 65°C... mit Prime95 auf max 76°C


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2017)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Der Rest ???
> 
> Ähmm
> 
> ...


 Nee, du brauchst da echt nix mehr. Am Material liegt es ohnehin nicht bzw. nur teilweise. Mal angenommen ein anderes Material wäre etwas "besser", dann nutzt es Dir aber nix, wenn der Kühler rein von der Architektur her nicht gut aufgebaut ist. Es gibt ja auch bei gleichem Material Kühler, die 5-10 Grad Unterschied zu anderen bringen. Am Ende muss man sich auf Tests verlassen, und Kupfer ist halt an sich DAS Material der Wahl.

Die beiden Kühler hier sollen sehr gut sein, aber keine Ahnung, ob die dann wirklich was bringen - NÖTIG sind die aber nicht: https://geizhals.de/alphacool-eisblock-xpx-12589-a1605182.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  und https://geizhals.de/aqua-computer-cuplex-kryos-next-1150-1151-1155-1156-21606-a1530877.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Sagnafain (23. September 2017)

na gut alles klar ^^ Kurze Frage, schnelle Antwort

Dankeschööön


----------



## xCJay (25. September 2017)

Also dein Wasser hat garantiert keine 25°C das wäre ja Zimmertemperatur und somit ein Delta T von 0, das ist nicht möglich. Außer Du sitzt in nem 4 Grad halten Kühlschrank 

Bessere Temperturen, Punkt 1: CPU Köpfen, Punkt 2 als Kühler den EK WB Supremancy EVO Elite nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Also dein Wasser hat garantiert keine 25°C das wäre ja Zimmertemperatur und somit ein Delta T von 0, das ist nicht möglich.


 25 Grad Zimmertemperatur? ^^  Deine Heizungsrechnung will ich lieber nicht sehen...


----------



## xCJay (26. September 2017)

Mir ist halt schnell kalt  Aber selbst wenn es 20°C sind ist das viel zu gut. Das erreichst Du nur mit nem Chiller.


----------

